# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  read mail  در Sqlserver2008

## karimi84

با سلام
دستور read mail را در Sqlserver2008  چگونه می شه استفاده کرد

----------


## in_chand_nafar

منظور شما را درست فهمیدم شما می خواهید mailbox خودتون رو بخونید (معمولا این کار توی SQL مرسوم نمی باشد)
اما این لینک رو سر بزنید (استفاده از این روش هم منسوخ شده است)

----------


## karimi84

پس از چه روشی باید استفاده کنم
بهترین روش چیه

----------


## karimi84

درواقعه من میخوام اطلاعات outlook رو به Sql انتقال بدم
در این مورد می تونید راهنمائی کنید

----------


## in_chand_nafar

معمولا در SQL Server ایمیل می فرستیم و خوندن میل باکس رو در این نرم افزار انجام نمی دهند به دلایل امنیتی و... 

برای ارسال ایمیل می توانید از Database Mail استفاده کنید این هم لینک چند آموزش مفید  (می تونید میل سرورتون رو هم Gmail انتخاب کنید)
http://www.dotnet-tricks.com/Tutoria...ail-Setup.html
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/...-in-SQL-Server

اما اگر واقعا نیاز به خواندن میل باکس دارید می توانید از CLR استفاده کنید.
اما اگر دقیق تر سناریو خودتون رو توضیح بدید که این کار را برای چه می خواهید انجام دهید بهتر راهنمایی خواهید شما (البته با کمک دوستان و...)

----------


## karimi84

من یک برنامه دارم به نام helpdesk که کاربران هرگونه درخواستی که دارن را در اون ثبت میکنند و بخش ای تی اون رو بررسی میکنه و جواب درخواستها را درهمون برنامه میده (حذف تلفن) در این بین یک سری از مدیران هستن که برحسب عادت درخواستاشون رو از طریق outlook ارسال میشه 
حال من میخوام این درخواستهای outlook  به sqlserver انتقال داده بشه تا در برنامه helpdesk ذخیره بشه تا بخش ای تی مجبور نباشه هم helpdesk رو چک کنه و هم اینکه outlook

----------


## karimi84

در این مورداگر کسی اطلاعای داره لطفا راهنمائیدکنه

----------

